# The new drama of the week? I lost my job. :(



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, just when you think things can't get worse...
Now I have lost my job. 
Country song here we go...
I stopped telling God that I'm not Job. I just say, okay. I'm Job, now what?
On one hand, I'm scared, as I am the bread winner since my husband is blind. But, on the other hand it feels like a burden lifted. But, I still need to pay the bills so... *cries* :coffee2: :sigh: 

I wake up every morning at 3:00. What does that mean? *ZzzzZ*


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

So Sorry that this happened to you.  :sigh: 
Sometimes one door closes so that the next door can open. Perhaps there is a new job for you that you will love and make $$$$. Look at this situation with fresh eyes. onder:


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

:hug: So very sorry! 

As Willow said watch for the "new door" it may just turn out to be a good thing!

Good Luck to you! I'm sure all will work out.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, praying things all work out! :hug:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Losing a job is so hard - I'm sorry you've had to go through that and yet, everything happens for a reason. I'll say a prayer hoping 'the next door opens' for you sooner rather than later and ends up being absolutely wonderful!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure will be praying for you. ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry! :hug: Maria von Trapp used to say, "When God closes a door, somewhere He opens a window."


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband lost a job last summer, good job too <farm closed> and it was hard  Can you file for unemployment benefits until you find something else? That away you can get your bills paid, etc. Or can you find another job quickly in your profession?

So very very sorry  Sure hope things get better for you. Thoughts and prayers going your way!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry! :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: It will get better. ray: You find a new job soon.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I am so sorry. :grouphug: It is really rough. :tears: I know because I was out of work for 7 months 2 years ago. 

I was very lucky and found a job I really like and am much happier than I was at the previous one. My thoughts to you and hope you find the same.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so that happened. :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't waste any time signing up for unemployment benefits. I sure hope you find a new job fast. Seems like you have enough to worry about without this, I am so sorry.

Jan


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry. It is a tough world right now. Since I do not know what your profession is I have no idea what your chances are of finding new work. But do whatever it takes in your state and get those benefits. They have kept us afloat for 2.5 years now.
My husband and I are in that terrible group. Over 55 and suddenly jobless. He is in construction so there have been jobs off and on but mostly off. I am a semi-retired part-time/substitute teacher. (No BA.) So I am now playing second fiddle to all of the laid off teachers here in California.
I do not mean to be a downer. I know people out there are finding jobs and I do hope something comes up for you soon.
I am really sorry for your troubles. :grouphug:


----------



## Jed (Mar 16, 2011)

Prayers going up for you and your family from TN. 

Psalm 37


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

lissablack said:


> Don't waste any time signing up for unemployment benefits. I sure hope you find a new job fast. Seems like you have enough to worry about without this, I am so sorry.
> 
> Jan


My husband got laid off last summer and the only thing that saved us at that time was unemployment. He wasn't on it but maybe 2 weeks but it helped and sure wasn't a waste of time. 
It just depends on the profession and how long it will take to get going again.
My husband found a job that was similar in pay to what he had, as he had too much experience to settle for anything less, but it took 2 weeks.

Life is hard enough without worrying about job status too  Sure hope your having some luck finding a new job!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't get any benifits. I was 1099'd.  I ran a shop, and did mail order for the company. I am hoping I can do something for myself now. I learned a lot from there. I used to be really shy, but now I feel like I am capable of anything. Just hoping there is still opportunity in such a bad economy.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Well... My husband goes in for more tests on Tuesday and Wednesday. I am hoping that it is not cancer. He has had blood in his urine, and the antibiotics do not seem to be helping. I am so tired of bad things happening.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sending prayers that things start looking up and I really hope that those tests turn out to be "nothing" :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry  Many thoughts and prayers going your way that your husband isn't dealing with cancer, and whatever is going on they can easily fix or heal up.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I have found it is so true that bad things happen in bunches. It's so easy to give up hope, but I'll be praying for you and your husband that better times are ahead.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you. The CT scan report said "Worriesome for carcinoma of the bladder." He went for a KUB Xray this morning. Not sure when we will get the results back from that.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: ray:


----------

